# suv 17 hull#4



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That blue is beautiful! Man there are some sick boats set to come out of the shop!


----------



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

That boats gonna look sweet with that blue hull and a tan(ish) interior.  I look forward to watching her come together.  Time to start planning the central Gulf coast (Tampa Bay) Ankona boat rally?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that would be sweet


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

so when is the Ankona Rally? lol


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> so when is the Ankona Rally? lol


Fa sho! Have Native, will travel ;D 

Eric-can't wait to see this boat finished. I think the contrasting colors will look sick!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

update


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

update


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

we will be picking up the boat on sunday


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

You gonna fish? Let me know.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont think so its a 3 1/2 hour drive each way which doesnt leave much time to fish. I would like to go to that fishing flea market and swap meet next month. Maybee we can bring the copperhead and suv 17 and put together a little tournament for fun like a 10 dollar entry to make it intresting ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool, let me know.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

will see if we can drag mel and the guys out of the shop for a day of fishing


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I dont think so its a 3 1/2 hour drive each way which doesnt leave much time to fish. I would like to go to that fishing flea market and swap meet next month. Maybee we can bring the copperhead and suv 17 and put together a little tournament for fun like a 10 dollar entry to make it intresting ;D




Count me in for that!!


----------

